# Making Plastisol Transfers and then heat pressing them



## James007 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi,

I have a screen printing machine and a heat press but I need to make some transfers to take with me to shows etc.

Can anyone tell me the how long you have to cure the transfer under the screen printing heat unit to make a good transfer ready for the heat press.?

The problem I have is that the transfer is not sticking to the t-shirt well enough. Some of the edges can be slightly pickled of with a finger nail. I was wondering if the 1st step of curing the Plastisol ink to the transfer paper was the problem. I have been curing for 15 seconds. Not sure if thats long enough.?

Many Thanks

James


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's hard for us to know correct gel time without knowing what equipment you are using.

I would experiment with different shorter times. Not sticking is an indication that your transfer was over-cured.


----------



## James007 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi,

Its just a basic flash and cure unit I use it is on a stand. I normally flash and finish my t-shirt under it. Takes about 45-60 seconds to finsih a t-shirt.
I cured the transfer under it for 15 senconds. I tried 10 seconds and it seems to be still wet when I touched the ink on the transfer straight after curing.? 

Many Thanks 

James


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

How's your pressure? Try firm, see if that helps. If not, then try gelling at 11, 12, 13 and 14 seconds until it's just dry to the touch. then try pressing again, firm pressure.


----------



## James007 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi,

Got it sorted thanks. Someone who uses the same paper, it turns out that I have to cure the ink on the transfer paper for 45 seconds. Its worked a treat.


Thanks

Jimmy


----------

